# MK4 air ride wiring..



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

hey ppl i have done some searching and found alot of good threads but nothing to really what i want im wiring up my air tomorrow and wanted to know if some of you could chime in and throw me some pics or steps or something..Basically where to get my power and how to wire up the compressor and pressure switch. i found this but do i get my power where it says from the ignition switch from the 75x thing under the dash?

http://www.airassisted.com/images/diagrams/single-pump-with-relay.pdf


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

What he means is.....

is the 75x the ignition on/off source or is it where you would run your power wire back for a distribution block?

if its not the constant 12v power then how do you run it off your battery to the trunk? we looked and could not find any openings in the firewall big enough to get the line through. i've only done 2 mk3's and they are far easier haha


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

75x is switched power, that is also cut during starting, good for the compressor relays/pressure switch etc.
You should run a constant power through a fused distribution block for your constant power, amp kits or the accuair compressor wiring kit work great.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

We have a fused power but how the hell do you get it inside the car and to the trunk? There aren't any grommets or holes large enough for it to pass through the firewall unless we are missing something.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

the 75x source is inside the car... if you need to run wires through the firewall, there is a grommet above the brake pedal that you can remove.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

The hole is on the firewall to the left of the brake booster, down by the brake pedal. If u need any other help u can pm me


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

so 75x to a switch, then back to the relay and then run the constant power wire off the battery through the hole by the brake pedal.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, battery is 12v
75x is ignition switched 12v


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

take out the plastic cover under the dash by the pedals there is a place by the clutch pedal it comes out by the brake booster works great. :thumbup:


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

yea i have like a trillion things going through that hole above the brake booster...soo i need another way to get it through?? any ideas


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Drill a hole.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Vdubed13 said:


> yea i have like a trillion things going through that hole above the brake booster...soo i need another way to get it through?? any ideas



Can you really have that many things that one more wire cant squeeze through? If so youre gonna have to drill a new hole....be careful :beer:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

He has 2 vac lines and some other crap in there, there is no room. We have to work the stuff that was in there around just to get the 2nd vac line through it.

We got it figured out though. Pretty much just finalize a couple small things, wait for the damn tank to get here and bolt up the rear bags after we grind some of that cup down so that the bag doesnt rub and get a hole. The double bellow style SUCK ASS. Hopefully later he can upgrade to the sleeve style. SO CLOSE!!!!!!!


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

ive been running mine to one of the large powers under the dash...i forget which one its under the plastic panels that run up to the steering column. 

fused line running back, run the pressure switch off of a power that turns off when the car is off, and run the switchbox to the distribution block you ran with the line from under the steering column


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

no vtec 4me said:


> Can you really have that many things that one more wire cant squeeze through? If so youre gonna have to drill a new hole....be careful :beer:


yea i have my Greddy type s boost controller vac line/ my boost gauge vac line/ my wideband wires/ and my walbro pump wire going through there...soo its pretty tight:laugh:


----------

